# Frankincense and Myrrh



## Kamahido (Oct 4, 2017)

Has anyone ever used Frankincense and/or Myrrh Essential Oil in their bar soap? Was wondering how well the scent held up against the lye monster. Christmas is coming and it would be nice to give these away after our Christmas cantata.


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17 (Oct 4, 2017)

I did frank & Myrrh in CP soap.  It turned out great!  The smell is subtle.  But it's there.  I love Frank & Myrrh!  I also used it in sugar scrubs and whipped body butters - the healing benefits of the oils are outstanding.


----------



## Kamahido (Oct 4, 2017)

Did you mix the essential oils together or make some with just Frankincense and some with just Myrrh?


----------



## gloopygloop (Oct 4, 2017)

I have but only in HP and again its also subtle but definitely there and very nice too, I think I pre mixed my F&M a little more heavy on the F than the M.


----------



## Kamahido (Oct 4, 2017)

I made a soap about 6 months ago with Frankincense and Myrrh Fragrance Oil. It smells alright, but since I have never smelled Frankincense or Myrrh I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Oct 4, 2017)

Mine hold up well! But I also add the actual gum powder to the soap as well


----------



## divinegoddessoaps17 (Oct 4, 2017)

Kamahido said:


> Did you mix the essential oils together or make some with just Frankincense and some with just Myrrh?



I mix them together for CP soaps and my body butters.


----------



## KristaY (Oct 4, 2017)

I LOVE F&M soap! So do many of my friends and family. I've tried various FO and EO blends but my current favorite is WSP's Frankincense and Myrrh EO & FO blend. It's a LOT pricier than others but smells divine. At 8% vanilla it discolors med/dark brown so I add a gold pencil line and call it Three Wise Men. I made a batch today because I sold out at my last show so need to have it on hand for Christmas gifts.

If you want something that's less pricey, look at NG's F&M. I use that one for my wax melts.


----------



## Skatergirl46 (Oct 5, 2017)

KristaY said:


> I LOVE F&M soap! So do many of my friends and family. I've tried various FO and EO blends but my current favorite is WSP's Frankincense and Myrrh EO & FO blend. It's a LOT pricier than others but smells divine. At 8% vanilla it discolors med/dark brown so I add a gold pencil line and call it Three Wise Men. I made a batch today because I sold out at my last show so need to have it on hand for Christmas gifts.
> 
> If you want something that's less pricey, look at NG's F&M. I use that one for my wax melts.



Thanks for the info.! You answered the question that I was going to ask. I have no idea what F & M smell like, but I am looking for some new holiday scents for soap.


----------

